# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πωλείται αναπτυξιακό μικροελεκτών EasyAVR 6

## θοδωρης46

Το αγόρασα το 2012 από mikroelektronika και το χρησιμοποίησα για 3 μήνες σύνολο αυτά τα 9 χρόνια.
Το kit σαν έξτρα πέρα από την βασική έκδοση έχει
- LCD 2x 16
- serial 7-seg display
- 6 x 8bit microcontrollers(ATmega 16, Atinny2313, ATmega8535)

είναι τεράστιο το αναπτυξιακό και έχει πολλά περιφερικά + programmer/debugger πάνω στο board
Η τιμή είναι στα 90 ευρώ τελική είχε αγοραστεί 180+ 50 τελωνείο.
Οποίος ενδιαφέρεται να στείλει pm

----------

